# Unpopular opinions



## Twisterheart (May 8, 2017)

What are some of your unpopular ACNL opinions? It can be on anything in the game.

For me, I don't like playing at night, or when it is raining. A lot of people love these times, but for some reason I don't really like it. I'm not exactly sure why I dislike these times. I don't ever remember having a problem with them in previous games, but this time around I hate it. I'm guessing because at night everything is so dark, and when it rains the grass makes a squelching sound I don't like. 

I have no idea if this is unpopular, but I don't like shells or mushrooms on the ground. Anything on the ground except for flowers bothers me for some reason.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 8, 2017)

I'm not fond of having every square tile possible occupied with flowers/items. This is usually the way completed towns are at the dream suite. Like, other than the path, if there is one, the town is like a maze of random flowers and objects. This looks overly cluttered to me. I actually like having bare patches where you can see the grass underneath.


----------



## InkFox (May 8, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> I'm not fond of having every square tile possible occupied with flowers/items. This is usually the way completed towns are at the dream suite. Like, other than the path, if there is one, the town is like a maze of random flowers and objects. This looks overly cluttered to me. I actually like having bare patches where you can see the grass underneath.



I couldn't agree more. I really don't like these kinds of towns. I personally did not put any patterns on the ground in my cities, I like to see the grass, it makes the town more alive. I do have rows of trees that create paths and flowers to decorate wherever I feel they'd look great, but that's it. I feel that most of the towns I visited were too "full", I prefer a natural setting.


----------



## Flunkifera (May 8, 2017)

I don't like the popular villagers like Julian, Marhsal or Molly. One exception is Fauna bc of my first WW town. Of course, If you have memories with them it's something different, but when you just like them, bc everyone does, thats.. gross. But I like mostly all the gorilla and chicken villagers. 
I also don't like paths, I just don't like that unnatural appearance. Or I neither like when you don't have any grass on bigger spaces, because you ran over it or something. Like next to villagers houses, round the river or just from cancelled PWPs.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 8, 2017)

I don't like playing on special days, like Festival, bunny day, etc. They stress me out. I do like getting the furniture, but I don't like that I have to play for so long, trying to get the whole set, and running around looking for certain colored feathers or eggs is not fun to me.


----------



## Twisterheart (May 8, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> I'm not fond of having every square tile possible occupied with flowers/items. This is usually the way completed towns are at the dream suite. Like, other than the path, if there is one, the town is like a maze of random flowers and objects. This looks overly cluttered to me. I actually like having bare patches where you can see the grass underneath.



I agree so much. Towns that are completely filled to the brim stress me out, especially those with long winding paths that zigzag all over the town. I get easily lost in those towns, and I always worry about missing something by trying to find my way around.


----------



## shrekluvsme (May 8, 2017)

I don't understand why people like Julian so much. Is it just because he is a unicorn? He was the first villager to move into my town and he got boring; most of the time he would just spin around and be like "Let's go dancing!", nothing really interesting. 

I also don't really like how people choose dreamies based on their appearance, or won't make a villager who they like a dreamy bc they're "ugly" or "not cute" or something. I think it's shallow and the game isn't made for that imo :\.

I actually really don't like what the game has seem to become to a lot of people. I know it's fun to do landscaping and design your house, but the game's about community, and I really wish that idea was represented more. I remember watching a video about some of the creators and one guy (I think he was a creator) said that the gamecube version brought him and his family together. It's the same for me as a kid -I would play with my mom and sister. I think that's why I'm so sad in how it's mostly played now.

Not trying to seem hateful....just my unpopular opinions. If what I dislike makes you happy then you're not obligated at all to listen to me.


----------



## Bazinga (May 8, 2017)

I don't like the zen PWPs, even though my town is (sort of) nature oriented. I like seeing them in other towns if placed correctly, but in my town they just feel out of place. The only suggestion I like from cranky is that bridge. I don't like having bamboo everywhere, but I especially don't seeing having cut down bamboo trees running along paths. I don't even like how random tree stumps look. 

Surprisingly, I don't like how really spacious towns look. I love if a town is cluttered, but with PWPs only, not a lot of random flowers and objects on the ground. I feel like it makes the town feel more cozy. My goal is to fill my town with 30 PWPs just for that reason. I love wandering towns and don't like having villagers all lined up along some gradient (even though some towns make it look REALLY well done). I just love the idea of walking everywhere and having scenery.. I don't like how towns with no paths look unless there are natural dirt paths. Something about towns having no paths makes it feel... empty to me?


----------



## Mu~ (May 8, 2017)

I don't like Marshal nor any dog.


----------



## Daysie (May 8, 2017)

I don`t like towns where there are a lot of random placed bushes and not a visible path. This way I always get stuck in the bushes and don`t know how to get out.I also don`t like it when villagers wear each other clothes (it is almost impossible to get them back in there own clothes without ruining there houses).


----------



## Rabirin (May 8, 2017)

Personally, I don't like forest towns that feel too cluttered. By that I mean, random items on the floor such as bells or random qr codes here and there that I feel don't relate to eachother. Or bushes placed in the middle of paths or just anywhere that seems illogical if that makes sense? in no way am I saying my town is perfect, but this is just my opinion so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Corrie (May 8, 2017)

I hate the look of fake grass and water qr code designs. They look tacky to me.


----------



## hamster (May 8, 2017)

i dislike water QR's and a favourite villager of mine is katt?


----------



## AccfSally (May 8, 2017)

I don't like when people place random items on their house floor: like mushrooms, those nuggets, the items you get from villagers durring The Harvest Festival.

It looks really messy to me...

I'm actually really sick of going into dream towns where the villagers are nothing but: Diana, Marshal, Fauna, Francine, Stitches, Chrissy, Julian, Whitney, Merengue, Poppy, Skye, Flurry (sometimes), any male wolf who isn't Lobo or Wolfgang and Rosie in them (not individually, but the whole town is nothing but them!)
I went to over 600+ towns like that before update and after!


----------



## tinycomet (May 8, 2017)

I know this has been stated multiple times, and I'm not hating on different people's opinions and choices and what not but I don't really like how people choose villagers based off of popularity, rather than personal preference. I've visited a lot of dream towns and it always seems to be Marshal, Julian, Fauna, (the cute villagers) and the wolves etc. (Not that there's a problem with that) but there are so many 'unpopular' villagers who are so sweet or cool or just down right adorable. I mean I get that Julian's cool because he's a unicorn, and Fauna's adorable, and stuff, and I get that people may like them for personal reasons other than just popularity (like I have Molly because she was in my first town, first villager a while ago :3)

Unpopular Opinion: Beardo is great. He's just a detective bear undercover, trying to make a living in a town as a writer. :3

I dont know :3


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2017)

I don't like the reset center and I never built it. why anyone would put up with resetti voluntarily just baffles me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i don't really care for dream towns with every square inch is covered in qr's. particularly the water ones. we have real water in the game, so I don't like the way the fake water looks.


----------



## Corrie (May 8, 2017)

I agree with the dislike for cluttered towns. It's like people like chaos or something. I struggle navigating through towns like that. 

I also dislike the fairy tale pwps. I don't know, I find them to look more arabic or something than fairy tale.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 8, 2017)

Visiting players houses in the dream suite is my favorite thing to do. However, I don't care for overly cluttered rooms, food items on the floor, or furniture partially placed in front of doorways.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Have you ever visited a dream town, and you can't walk between the trees because there are bushes between them that you can't see? Well, I have, and I don't like it. Lol.


----------



## Corrie (May 8, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Visiting players houses in the dream suite is my favorite thing to do. However, I don't care for overly cluttered rooms, food items on the floor, or furniture partially placed in front of doorways.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Have you ever visited a dream town, and you can't walk between the trees because there are bushes between them that you can't see? Well, I have, and I don't like it. Lol.



I hate that! I'm here like "how do I get out of here!?" Sometimes I have struggled just navigating my way back to Luna. Dx


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2017)

^Oh yeah. And definitely the clutter thing! It makes me feel so claustrophobic in a town or a house where you can hardly move at all. It's just overwhelming.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 8, 2017)

Im not a fan of Julian and Marshal like I feel everyone else is....


----------



## Corrie (May 8, 2017)

mitzi_crossing said:


> Im not a fan of Julian and Marshal like I feel everyone else is....



I'm the same as you but with Diana. She just looks like a *****y friend lmao.


----------



## AngelBunny (May 8, 2017)

i don't like vivian but everyone else does

if you look on the villager popularity list she is tier one -.-


----------



## Corrie (May 8, 2017)

Bunny from tiger said:


> i don't like vivian but everyone else does
> 
> if you look on the villager popularity list she is tier one -.-



I don't see the appeal either tbh. 

I personally don't like tier lists. They change so often and seem to heavily influence people's dreamies. Their popularity makes me dislike or get annoyed of hearing about those popular villagers and it suuuucks.


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2017)

The dog villagers are one million times better than the cat villagers. I hate the cat villagers.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 8, 2017)

My absolute biggest pet peeve about Dream Towns is when they have presents all over the place/in their town plaza. I hate it so much. I'm not gonna take the time to pick each one up, unwrap it, and put it on when it's likely something I would never have my character wear in the first place.


----------



## Twisterheart (May 8, 2017)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> My absolute biggest pet peeve about Dream Towns is when they have presents all over the place/in their town plaza. I hate it so much. I'm not gonna take the time to pick each one up, unwrap it, and put it on when it's likely something I would never have my character wear in the first place.



I don't mind presents, except when there are too many of them. I have been to dream towns where there are like 50+ presents scattered all around town, and they're all filled with random clothes, tools, ice creams, balloons, furniture and so on. It's too much and I don't use those things anyways. I usually don't even bother anymore after I find the presents with clothes in them


----------



## Lanstar (May 8, 2017)

I'm personally not a fan of the Illuminated items nor most of the Streetlight projects. Yes, they look pretty at night - but during the daytime, they stick out way too much against all the wonderful nature around them. Only the normal default Street Lamp is the one that I feel blends well with the surroundings in the daytime.


----------



## naelyn (May 8, 2017)

A lot ppl love hack towns, however for me it irks me. The game has limitations for reasons.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 8, 2017)

Lanstar said:


> I'm personally not a fan of the Illuminated items nor most of the Streetlight projects. Yes, they look pretty at night - but during the daytime, they stick out way too much against all the wonderful nature around them.



Ugh, I'm not a fan of the illuminated pwps either. They look amazing at nighttime, but awful during the day


----------



## Twisterheart (May 8, 2017)

I agree about the cluttered rooms. I'm very picky and kind of minimalistic when it comes to decorating, so too many items in a room feels overwhelming and cluttered to me.

I also dislike when flowers of different breeds are mixed together, there only being a few exceptions to this. Since the flowers are all different shapes and even different shades of color, seeing them mixed together especially multiple colors feels messy to me

Not a big fan of bamboo either


----------



## Lanstar (May 8, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> I'm not fond of having every square tile possible occupied with flowers/items. This is usually the way completed towns are at the dream suite. Like, other than the path, if there is one, the town is like a maze of random flowers and objects. This looks overly cluttered to me. I actually like having bare patches where you can see the grass underneath.



Technically, I don't like overly flooded towns like that, either... Yet I also think the reason this issue exists is due to the rather wonky grass wear mechanic, where planting flowers is the common way to repair the grass - and many spots in town never getting grass at all. The flowers that try to patch the areas then end up becoming decorations as a result. I'd love to make my town much less cluttered when it is completed - my overflow of flowers right now are mostly for grass repairs and cover-ups.


----------



## HHoney (May 8, 2017)

I don't go to the Dream Suite as much as I used to because if I go to a town that's hacked and I don't know it they usually plant too many trees and I just walk in one direction and now - I'm trapped... and I can't get out... try turning this way ... oh no I just want to get back to the town tree... get me out of here...

I do not like that particular feeling. Dream Suite nightmares.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (May 9, 2017)

Im not crazy about Lief or whatever the sloth. I want to like him. I just don't really.


----------



## AccfSally (May 9, 2017)

I might be the only person who doesn't have a favorite special NPC character.
They're just meh..with me.


----------



## toonafeesh (May 9, 2017)

I'm assuming a lot of people like to skip Kapp'n's songs on the boat but I enjoy listening to him sing. His lyrics are weird but pretty cute/funny (though I admit I skip his songs sometimes when I'm in a hurry to make some 'quick' bells)


----------



## moonford (May 9, 2017)

The Anteaters and Ostriches are the best villagers.

The Dog villagers are all ugly....except Goldie.

I hate all the Wolf villagers.....except Vivian. 

I don't like hacked towns that much, changing a few things is okay but moving the town tree from the plaza or putting retail on the beach just seems dumb to me.


----------



## jcmbangor (May 9, 2017)

I love the gorillas...alot of players don't care for them. I have Marshal in one of my towns for the second time...I knew he was popular and wanted to give him a second chance...however I have two villagers I want to move in ...Sly and Apple...so Marshal is on a very short list of neighbors to give the heave-ho.


----------



## Corrie (May 9, 2017)

I really like Aika Village. It was well planned out and well done. Just because it's popular doesn't make it bad.


----------



## AkaneDeath (May 9, 2017)

I really love the kangaroos. I see a lot of people don't care for them much but I think they're adorable.


----------



## dizzy bone (May 9, 2017)

- I dislike the smug personality in general. If I didn't like O'Hare's design so much and the fact that Julian shares my name which I thought is pretty cool, I wouldn't have them in my towns
- Any special event furniture set usually sucks and it's such a shame. The designs are so lazy and just really ugly. For example, the jingle set and spooky series... is it really necessary to put that damn pumpkin face on every item?
- Using full furniture sets in rooms. I understand if someone is trying to get scores for the HHA or whatever, but since I don't really care for the points I prefer when sets are mixed and matched, or at least refurbished and paired with some other kind of furniture. It's just more interesting to look at.
- The bandage accessory as a fashion trend (in game and in real life lol) Idk it just reminds me of Nelly and I can't take it seriously haha

ahah sorry a lot of that sounds like a bitter rant u_u


----------



## PacV (May 9, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> I don't like when people place random items on their house floor: like mushrooms, those nuggets, the items you get from villagers durring The Harvest Festival.
> 
> It looks really messy to me...
> 
> ...



Challenge Accepted!


----------



## Corrie (May 9, 2017)

I want random items to come out of balloons again!! The balloon set is probably the ugliest set in the whole game.


----------



## AccfSally (May 9, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I want random items to come out of balloons again!! The balloon set is probably the ugliest set in the whole game.



Actually random items do, after the update it's possible to have random items...but...you have to get the whole balloon set? Or pop a bunch of balloons?


----------



## mintellect (May 9, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> The dog villagers are one million times better than the cat villagers. I hate the cat villagers.



I agree with this. While I prefer cats irl, the structure of the cat villagers is so bland. Give me fluffy cats please.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 9, 2017)

TLOZ Spirit Tracks should be 10/10 stars everywhere.

EDIT: I just realized this thread was for AC unpopular opinions. Wow, duh XD


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> For example, the jingle set and spooky series... is it really necessary to put that damn pumpkin face on every item?



Agreed. They don't have sophisticated designs imo, so I can't take it seriously when picking out furniture for a room!

My Unpopular Opinions:
- i don't like how random ur char is with rover, the reason for this is I would like my char to have a tan skin color and it would be hard to implement in the rover scene. it's just 5 minutes of the game/"animal crossing experience" imo.
-  i noticed that this game tries to make every single little thing that happens a big deal with tons of happiness and sunshine and a a need for essay length dialogue from each and every character. that's all well and fun in the beginning, but it starts to get annoying when you're doing things in bulk. for example, buying fortune cookies from redd during the fireworks show. I was doing that for my re-tail forum shop, and stopped at about 20 cookies because it was so tedious. 
-  I don't like how the shopkeepers greet and farewell me each and every time.
- the pwp waiting game is annoying

that's all i can think of for now :3


----------



## Corrie (May 9, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> Actually random items do, after the update it's possible to have random items...but...you have to get the whole balloon set? Or pop a bunch of balloons?



Wait what. They do?! Well then! That's great! Today I got a balloon chair. ;w; tbh, the balloon dog lamp is kinda cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



brookesierra7 said:


> Agreed. They don't have sophisticated designs imo, so I can't take it seriously when picking out furniture for a room!
> 
> My Unpopular Opinions:
> - i don't like how random ur char is with rover, the reason for this is I would like my char to have a tan skin color and it would be hard to implement in the rover scene. it's just 5 minutes of the game/"animal crossing experience" imo.
> ...



Yes, getting PWP requests is really annoying. I truly wish it was easier. Just a LITTLE easier, please!!


----------



## Fallenchild (May 9, 2017)

I don't like towns that have all 10 villager houses perfectly aligned
I'm probably the only person in the world who doesnt like them, tho


----------



## Corrie (May 9, 2017)

Fallenchild said:


> I don't like towns that have all 10 villager houses perfectly aligned
> I'm probably the only person in the world who doesnt like them, tho



I agree with you! Legit! It looks too perfect and it unsettles me for some reason. I love the randomness. I feel like it gives each villager their own yard. Otherwise, with all them aligned, it feels rather squished.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 10, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> -  I don't like how the shopkeepers greet and farewell me each and every time.



Ugh no joke, it's so tedious. It's like a breath of fresh air going to another town shopping just because online play skips that dialogue. I get they want the animals to seem friendly (hence Gracie NOT talking to you when you enter because she's a snob) but they could have simply made those greetings/farewells a pop up text instead, so it doesn't delay your controls.



mintellect said:


> I agree with this. While I prefer cats irl, the structure of the cat villagers is so bland. Give me fluffy cats please.



I totally forgot about this, but I thought I was the only one that wasn't keen on the cats or rabbits. I LOVE the two animals in real life, but in AC their bodies were made rather poorly IMO; namely those stiff ears. I can't take either of them seriously. The rabbits could have been miles better if they simply made one ear look floppy or something, but as it is they just remind me of antennas. They ought to have allowed them to move a little bit like other animals' tails do, but they're just... stiff... sticking vertically up. :/

As for the cats, I think if perhaps the ears were smaller and had more of a gap between them, as real cat ears do, that would at least be an improvement.


----------



## Corrie (May 10, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> Ugh no joke, it's so tedious. It's like a breath of fresh air going to another town shopping just because online play skips that dialogue. I get they want the animals to seem friendly (hence Gracie NOT talking to you when you enter because she's a snob) but they could have simply made those greetings/farewells a pop up text instead, so it doesn't delay your controls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love when you visit Gracie and she does greet nor say farewell to you. It's so much faster. Id rather the shopkeepers be "rude" than to talk to me every single time I enter or leave a building. 

Luckily we get another break when we move from Able Sisters clothes to accessories.


----------



## tolisamarie (May 10, 2017)

I get so sick of people who make "Should I reset?" posts. First of all, I don't understand why anyone would reset their towns after putting so much work into them. Secondly, why ask? If you want to reset then do it. If you don't want to, then don't. Why ask? If you need validation from others on something as simple as playing a DS game, you have much bigger problems.


----------



## mintellect (May 10, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> I get so sick of people who make "Should I reset?" posts. First of all, I don't understand why anyone would reset their towns after putting so much work into them. Secondly, why ask? If you want to reset then do it. If you don't want to, then don't. Why ask? If you need validation from others on something as simple as playing a DS game, you have much bigger problems.



I also have a gripe with this, but it's mainly because there's a stickied thread specifically for resetting discussion, so there's no reason to make a brand new post on it
Same for people who make posts dedicated to some random cute thing their villager did. Put it in the screenshots thread. 
The mass amount of "Villager discussion" threads also annoy me.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

This is going to sound a bit harsh, but one time I saw a thread say something along the lines of "(fave villager) moved/ left me! Should I reset?" including a poll saying yes or no - and yes was winning the poll (70%). I was thinking "are you people i_nsane?_" It's understandable if you're 13 or under, but most of the people on this site  are 14+ from what I've seen. I cannot even fathom resetting a hard-worked-on town over some pixels you can easily retrieve later.


----------



## HHoney (May 10, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> This is going to sound a bit harsh, but one time I saw a thread say something along the lines of "(fave villager) moved/ left me! Should I reset?" including a poll saying yes or no - and yes was winning the poll (70%). I was thinking "are you people i_nsane?_" It's understandable if you're 13 or under, but most of the people on this site  are 14+ from what I've seen. I cannot even fathom resetting a hard-worked-on town over some pixels you can easily retrieve later.



I know on TBT when New Leaf came out - I wasn't an official member and would see these posts. The game had been out here in America for a month and people were resetting - not because of the map but from an unpopular villager moving in or a popular villager moving out. I still see posts like that sometimes 

---------
Regarding Resetting: Two years ago I came back to New Leaf. My first town was terrible. My house had villagers moving in on 3 sides and ... awful layout.  

I went on a frenzy. Resetting every few weeks. But now I've learned what I like in a map. I learned a lot from resetting - because I chose to learn from every reset. And now I have towns so love and don't really time travel anymore.

Resetting without purpose is wanting that thrill of the new, but losing the deep enjoyment of a town that grows over time.

---------
Oh - and I never liked visiting Dream Towns where the town tree is hacked or the person TT'd just to make it the maximum size


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 10, 2017)

I have another unpopular opinion.. I don't get why anyone likes Deirdre. Deirdre is so weird looking and should be tier 6 in my opinion


----------



## Twisterheart (May 11, 2017)

I'm not a huge fan of covering up the stone with patterns. For example the area around the train station, or by the town tree. Don't get me wrong: it can look really pretty. I just prefer to leave mine uncovered. Too many patterns in a town make things feel too artificial to me, personally.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 11, 2017)

I'm not fussed on many of the sets other people love. I rarely/never even use an entire set together at once because to me it looks too same-same. The same print on everything in the room looks dull to me. I decorate my rooms like you would your real life house.


----------



## Garrett (May 11, 2017)

I don't understand the popularity of certain sets such as 7/11 and the mermaid series. Pretty much every dream town or streetpass town I visit has them, along with Gracie's gorgeous set. It's like groundhog day.


----------



## AccfSally (May 11, 2017)

I kinda find Isabelle annoying, especially trying to sit up a project work!

I also don't like dream towns where the town is covered in nothing but patterns..like everywhere, no trees, no bushes and no flowers around..just everywhere is nothing but a pattern. (Unless it was done well)


----------



## Corrie (May 11, 2017)

I hate how there are unorderables. I don't wanna have to worry about whether or not to keep them. Stuff that you can get again are okay, but it's the region exclusive items that are annoying cause I can't normally get them in my game.


----------



## Rabirin (May 11, 2017)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I have another unpopular opinion.. I don't get why anyone likes Deirdre. Deirdre is so weird looking and should be tier 6 in my opinion



I agree with you on this. Her weird looking shade of lipstick/mouth doesn't help either.


----------



## Fallenchild (May 13, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> Ugh no joke, it's so tedious. It's like a breath of fresh air going to another town shopping just because online play skips that dialogue. I get they want the animals to seem friendly (hence Gracie NOT talking to you when you enter because she's a snob) but they could have simply made those greetings/farewells a pop up text instead, so it doesn't delay your controls.



True haha
Its also really ironic how blathers, which is supposed to be the one that never shuts up, actually is the only one who does'nt bother you P


----------



## AccfSally (May 13, 2017)

I really don't like how we can only order 3 things from the campground at a time.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 13, 2017)

I don't like Ankha but I know she's pretty popular.
Also I personally find the island games boring.


----------



## moonford (May 13, 2017)

SailorCrossing said:


> I agree with you on this. Her weird looking shade of lipstick/mouth doesn't help either.



It's not lipstick, it's what female deer actually look like.

They have white around their eyes and mouth, it's the reason why I love her. c:

She looks the most natural imo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AccfSally said:


> I kinda find Isabelle annoying, especially trying to sit up a project work!
> 
> I also don't like dream towns where the town is covered in nothing but patterns..like everywhere, no trees, no bushes and no flowers around..just everywhere is nothing but a pattern. (Unless it was done well)



Yes! I had a problem with her yesterday, I tried placing the watering well near the pond and she wouldn't let me put it right beside it, I get that it needs space on all sides but it still bugged me. Haha! v:


----------



## Rabirin (May 13, 2017)

Zendel said:


> It's not lipstick, it's what female deer actually look like.
> 
> They have white around their eyes and mouth, it's the reason why I love her. c:
> 
> ...



Ahh, I didn't know that! That's interesting, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Brookie (May 13, 2017)

Unpopular opinion: I really can't stand/ don't like those "villagers moved over my flowers/in front of town hall" rant threads. Like, it's happened to everyone. Every time I see the angry face and the words like "NOOOO!!!", I immediately avoid the thread.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 13, 2017)

I don't really mind ponds. I have 4 ponds in my town. They make great places to put picnic blankets and zen pwp next to.


----------



## AccfSally (May 13, 2017)

Waiting for a project works request from these stubborn villagers is really annoying.

All they care for is catchphrases, nicknames and stupid questions!


----------



## Wolfie (May 14, 2017)

I don't really care about getting the "required" amount of points for that Happy Home thing with Lyle. I tried to find a series I liked but gave up because every series has things I like and things I don't like. I prefer having a mix from different series than just one. 
Also I find trying to group together a specific kind of tree and flower tedious. A lot of dream towns I go to do that and while it looks pretty, I would rather have trees and flowers randomly planted around my town because it just looks better to me and it makes walking around easier.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 14, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> Waiting for a project works request from these stubborn villagers is really annoying.
> 
> All they care for is catchphrases, nicknames and stupid questions!



I'm apparently super unlucky at getting uchi PWPs. Had Katt in my town for a month now purely to get the picnic blanket, windmill etc and only yesterday did she request something, and that was the geyser which I'm not bothered about. At this rate, it'll be another month before she requests anything else. -_-


----------



## John Wick (May 14, 2017)

I'm sick of them running up to me and saying "I've been looking for you everywhere, I am STARVING. Fetch me some fruit. PERFECT fruit'.

Get it yourself.
You're standing next to a peach tree. 

You could have harvested the entire town, in the time it took you to run all over it, looking for ME!

I'm not your errand boy.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 14, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> I'm sick of them running up to me and saying "I've been looking for you everywhere, I am STARVING. Fetch me some fruit. PERFECT fruit'.
> 
> Get it yourself.
> You're standing next to a peach tree.
> ...



I personally don't mind the fruit requests. It's the stupid questions that bother me. I remember in Wild World, if you answered their questions with the preferred answer, you'd get something for it. In NL, they just ask and walk off again. Do you at least get friendship points with them for picking the best answer?


----------



## John Wick (May 14, 2017)

I'm just sick of them.
They had personality in Wild World.
Nintendo gave them a labotomy in New Leaf.

Sad to see my Wolfgang as a mindless drone.

The cranky's were hilarious in WW.
They had attitude.

Now it's a half dozen repeated boring phrases.

I wish I could live on the island.


----------



## FuwaKiwi (May 14, 2017)

I enjoy visiting hacked towns.  But there's one thing that annoys me.
Hacking trees,  bamboo or even weed into water.  It looks awful to me. :/

I could gag if I see such a screenshot on tumblr.  A bamboo in water... And getting tons of likes xD


----------



## John Wick (May 14, 2017)

I agree. I hate seeing bamboo shoved into ponds.
Ugly as hell.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 15, 2017)

Some people have made it work well so that it looks like pond vegetation. Others not so well.


----------



## John Wick (May 15, 2017)

What I didn't like was a fish was trapped in the bamboo, in a tiny space. I know it's just a game, but I think people forget there are bugs and fish. Too concerned with ridiculous QR paths. 

It's ANIMAL Crossing.

Give me lush green grass, anytime!


----------



## Twisterheart (May 15, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of items in the water either. It can look nice, but most of the time it just doesn't. Small items like weeds and flowers in the water really bother me.


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 15, 2017)

I don't really like how bamboo trees look in the game. I don't have any in my town.


----------



## Corrie (May 15, 2017)

I hate how a lot of popular towns you see on Tumblr all look the same and/or have the same villagers. Any pink, kawaii, cherry blossom season town I avoid visiting cause no offense but I've seen the style before, I'm good.


----------



## hexmaniac (May 15, 2017)

I'm tired of hacked towns. A lot of them are admittedly very pretty but idk I get bored of seeing the same weeds & shrubs in the plaza or flowers in the rivers. 

I don't like LOZ tunes, clothes, etc. I loved LOZ but Animal Crossing actually burned me out on everything Zelda. 

I hate event days! You can't get pinged by villagers & you can't really get anything done in town.


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

^^ agreed, it's annoying when you don't really want the set or have already experienced the event.


----------



## AkaneDeath (May 15, 2017)

Fishing is an anxiety causing event. I always end up pulling the reel in too soon and scaring the fish off because I get too jumpy with the buttons.


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

I'm getting tired of seeing "Fave unpopular/underrated villager" threads....not saying that people should stop. I just decided to not even bother anymore.


----------



## Bazinga (May 15, 2017)

We need a "town name suggestions??" megathread because I'm tired of seeing all of the town name threads.


----------



## moonford (May 15, 2017)

When did this become a thread for complaining about the forum threads?


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Zendel said:


> When did this become a thread for complaining about the forum threads?



Sorry. :3 I thought it was unpopular opinions for everything on here.

On that note, I guess I'll make a thread for that. XD


----------



## AkaneDeath (May 15, 2017)

Bazinga said:


> We need a "town name suggestions??" megathread because I'm tired of seeing all of the town name threads.



Agh...I know. I tried to get one started but it never took. /shrugs


----------



## onionpudding (May 16, 2017)

I don't like Uchis. I'm not sure if it an unpopular opinion, but I don't particularly like them...

They're cute, don't get me wrong, I'm not very fond of them, along with Snooty. Although,I like the fact that Uchi villagers give you free medicine after you get stung by a bee.


----------



## nostalgibra (May 16, 2017)

One of my pet peeves is ridiculously hacked towns where the bulletin board is somewhere crazy like on the beach, and every single space of the river is filled with trees. I don't mind hacked towns in general, but if you mod your town to the point where it's not even Animal Crossing anymore, I hate it.


----------



## Corrie (May 16, 2017)

I'm not a fan of jock villagers. All they talk about is weights and working out. I'm just not into that kind of thing. I don't like many of their designs either.


----------



## John Wick (May 16, 2017)

kawanocy said:


> I don't like Uchis. I'm not sure if it an unpopular opinion, but I don't particularly like them...
> 
> They're cute, don't get me wrong, I'm not very fond of them, along with Snooty. Although,I like the fact that Uchi villagers give you free medicine after you get stung by a bee.



I've gotten medicine off Uchi, Smug, Snooty, Normal AND Jock! ^_^


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

There should really be more Town Fruit like Grapes added tbh.


----------



## Hypno KK (May 18, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I'm not a fan of jock villagers. All they talk about is weights and working out. I'm just not into that kind of thing. I don't like many of their designs either.



Same here. I'm only now considering getting a new jock for my town and it's been ages since I adopted out mine. I just don't like them much


----------



## Corrie (May 18, 2017)

Oo .... oO said:


> Same here. I'm only now considering getting a new jock for my town and it's been ages since I adopted out mine. I just don't like them much



I picked the least worst one and only used him to get the PWP requests I wanted. I finally got them all and then moved him out.


----------



## John Wick (May 18, 2017)

I don't like how the Jocks 'insist' you keep the garbage they give you.


----------



## Shishi-Oh (May 18, 2017)

I can't stand the 7 P.M. music. Seriously, it seems like everyone likes that song except for me. :I


----------



## PromWithUrMom (May 20, 2017)

As much as qr towns are pretty and all I feel like it diminishes from the fun of the game. Accidentally scraping up paths, house placement issues, alignment problems...it just seems like such an easy way to induce stress on yourself. I used to have paths, but got rid of them after the update and dug up all my landscaping. I feel like letting the town be natural and carefree was the whole point of animal crossing, and I missed that. I do not regret it at all. 

I think HHD helped acknowledge that Nintendo knows what people like to do with qr patterns on the ground, and it was a big step forward, but new leaf was simply not designed in terms of game mechanics for people to easily do qr related things. It's just not programmed to work _with_ the player when it comes to that stuff. 

If you can get it to work for you and you're happy, that's all that matters. But I myself do not miss the micromanaging. The series was never meant to create any kind of stress on the player, and I seeing people post and vent frustrations about pattern related things and town micromanaging makes me feel sad for them, as I feel they've forgotten that the game is just supposed to be about fun. HHD however is far more enabling and enjoyable for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2017)

Excessive time travelling makes the game boring. I know that for some it's necessary to have fun, but for me, it gets me bored of playing really fast when I don't have to wait for anything.


----------



## Sweetley (May 21, 2017)

I'm not a fan of fairytale/pink/pastel/kawaii-towns. They may look good at first, but after a while, I just 
get tired of them. I don't have a problem with people who like that kind of theme for their towns, it's 
just nothing for me.

I never really liked the cherry blossom trees. Looks good for one or two days, but I start to hate them 
on day 3. I'm happy when that time is over where these trees appear tbh.

I don't like bunny day. Never really celebrate it, it's my least favorite event in the game.

I'm not a fan of QR codes. I like towns where people used QR codes for making good looking ways, but I
don't like towns full of those QR codes. Especially fake water or grass paths looking ugly most of the time.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 21, 2017)

Moupellie said:


> I'm not a fan of fairytale/pink/pastel/kawaii-towns. They may look good at first, but after a while, I just
> get tired of them. I don't have a problem with people who like that kind of theme for their towns, it's
> just nothing for me.
> 
> ...



Absolutely. I was going to post about pastel patterns myself actually. It's strange because I love pastel colours like baby pink, but I guess 100% pastel leaves little contrast or definition to an image. Dark colours enhance lights, and lights define darks.

Most pattern made water/rivers don't look right in AC either. I think it's because these pseudo waterways are usually only 1 tide wide, and that looks too small?


----------



## AccfSally (May 21, 2017)

I think it's extremely boring if everyone town looks the same, it's nice they're different towns.  despite I don't like some myself


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 22, 2017)

i really, REALLY do not like isabelle


----------

